# Another Epic Fail!



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 30, 2011)

My one and only bout at the IHOF Tournament.  They didn't have enough brown belts, so they fought all the men's brown belts together, from age 18 to 70.  I lost my first bout.  I didn't even realize until I saw this video that I had lost the first point by being tapped on the head - didn't even see it or feel it!  I lost the second point fair and square, he was faster than me and kicked me in the gut.  The next set up, he threw the kick, I caught it, turned his foot and tossed him on the ground, but that's not a point.  The last set up you can't really see; I'm still not sure he got the point on me,  but the judges called it, so no complaints, it is what it is.  I did rock him with a haito, at least I hope I did, my right wrist is hurting 'cause I bent my hand back when it impacted.

Anyway, I win, I lose, I mostly lose.  This is the most recent loss.  Life goes on!  Next time, I'll do better.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2011)

You're not failing, mate.  You're facing a challenge and taking what comes your way.  You get nothing but praise from me :sensei rei:.


----------



## Stealthy (Jul 30, 2011)

I think you did great. You are still trying to fend off your opponents attacks which is admirable.

Granted average human reaction time is over 200ms and it is not inconceivable for even absolute beginners to punch as quick as 100ms the very idea off fending off attacks successfully is truly in the realm of champions.

Most competitive martial artists tend to opt for fast and furious strikes and combinations rather than let the opponent sieze the initiative since usually neither competitor has the means to fend off the other so it is a case of first in best dressed.

Getting your reaction speeds down below 200ms is technically in the realm of the supernatural so keep on trying it may take years before you can fight the way you want to.

If on any particular day you really feel the need to win then don't dilly dally just attack with your fastest low power strikes, steal the points and therefore the victory but otherwise just keep doing what you are doing as you have a lot more to gain by building up your defenses and counterstriking than just stealing points with fast attacks.


----------



## Buka (Jul 30, 2011)

Win, lose or draw, only competitors get up, show up and compete. Well done.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 30, 2011)

No fail here. Just karate. Your opponent does the same lead hand flutter before every attack, watch for tells like that to time your actions. If you know what he's doing before he does, you have the advantage. You are circling in on your opponent at long range, but at close range you become very linear. I recognize that this is point karate and so at close range you simply have to touch first, but try to keep changing angles even inside striking range. Move to his closed side with chain strikes. Push his hands away to open his body. When he jumps into you and attempts to close by driving your hands down, use a half step back with the rear foot to move outside of range. When he lands without striking you he will lose mobility and be vulnerable to counter striking.

It's a good fight. Point karate is too limited an activity to be anything more than a sport or a drill. But there are still a lot of valuable lessons there. Timing Distance Angles. What do _you _see when you watch the video?


-Rob


----------



## elder999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude, yer 50, and-unlike me-you've been training what, 4 years? 

You* rock.

*Won't even begin to bore you with critiques, tips, ins and outs of tournament fighting, or anything else-not even rah-rah motivational crap about showing up, since you, well, *did*.

As a congenital klutz, I learned early on that-when it comes to sports- there is no "fail" if you're having fun.

Most important question, and all that I think really matters-given the context- (though I know the answer): 

_Aren't you having *fun?*_ :lfao:


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you learn from this?

Yes?

Then you Won as well!


Anyway.
Question: Is it just me, or is your Stance a touch off balance?


----------



## Kurai (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't see the fail.  I see two men facing off in accordance to rules.  Both men stood their ground and were great sports.  I saw good technique from both men.  As well as sportsmanship.  I saw Budo.  Not failure.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 31, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> My one and only bout at the IHOF Tournament.  They didn't have enough brown belts, so they fought all the men's brown belts together, from age 18 to 70.  I lost my first bout.  I didn't even realize until I saw this video that I had lost the first point by being tapped on the head - didn't even see it or feel it!  I lost the second point fair and square, he was faster than me and kicked me in the gut.  The next set up, he threw the kick, I caught it, turned his foot and tossed him on the ground, but that's not a point.  The last set up you can't really see; I'm still not sure he got the point on me,  but the judges called it, so no complaints, it is what it is.  I did rock him with a haito, at least I hope I did, my right wrist is hurting 'cause I bent my hand back when it impacted.
> 
> Anyway, I win, I lose, I mostly lose.  This is the most recent loss.  Life goes on!  Next time, I'll do better.


You are walking right in to those kicks. Think circle and not line.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 31, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> You are walking right in to those kicks. Think circle and not line.



And I'll just add this: back in the 70's, before digital-hell, before _Betamax_ and VHS-I had a sempai who had video equipment, and would occasionally tape sparring sessions. As a congenital klutz, I can tell you that videos are a great tool for improvement, if you view them with an eye towards improving what you do, and correcting mistakes.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 31, 2011)

elder999 said:


> As a congenital klutz


 Someday someone must cure our affliction.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 1, 2011)

Its only a fail if you didn't enjoy the experience and learn something from it, win, lose, or draw.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!  I got back to Detroit last night and collapsed.  Just got up.  I did learn a lot.  One thing I learned reminded me of something I hear about Generals always fighting the last war.  My last competition was a rock-em, sock-em robots fight and I nearly got DQ'd for hitting too hard.  I decided to lay back and let my opponent come to me, which was a mistake.  Also, this competition was a lot like my very first competition, jumping up in the air and touching people on the head for a point, etc.  Speed-tag it was; my last fight wasn't.  I failed to adjust.  My comrades all said the same thing to me; not aggressive enough.  Yep.  I should have charged in as I usually do.  Why I laid back I am not sure.  However, no excuses, I lost fair and square.  Next time, I go back to being hard-charging all-out aggressive again.  No more fooling around.

I was pleased that I caught that second kick.  I remember thinking to myself after he scored with the first kick that he was going to throw it again; it's human nature.  So I intentionally opened myself up to it, and yep, he threw it.  I caught it.  I turned his foot and walked forward, throwing him face-down on the floor.  I was actually trying to be careful, we were fighting on bare polished cement.  But he was fine.  It was a good self-defense move, and it happened automatically, so my training is working.  But it's not a competition move, I know that.

As to my stance, yes, the first hit on my noggin caught me standing nearly at point and I was way off balance.  I did correct that, I hope.  I did circle, so I hope I wasn't too linear.

This was competition #4 for me.  There will be more, I believe.  Just gotta put those lessons to work.  Thanks again for all the comments!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 1, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks, everybody!  I got back to Detroit last night and collapsed.


Isn't that what everyone does?


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 1, 2011)

Way to go Bill. You're looking good.


-Rob


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 1, 2011)

Fail? No way don't you remember the thrill of victory  agony of defeat intros on the old NFL. That my friend was no agony of defeat.
Just a lose but experienced gained thing.
Congrats!


----------

